# Wer kann helfen in sachen tintenfische???????



## the driller (29. Dezember 2004)

#c 

Hallo erstmal,

wer kann mir helfen und mir tips geben wie ich tintenfische tot mache und sie fachgerecht ausnehme????
damit sie zum verzehr geeignet sind, sie sind ja ne delikatesse und wenn man sowas schon in den fjorden norwegens fängt will man sie natürlich auch
verspeisen.
Für jeden rat bin ich dankbar, also bis dann

the driller


----------



## Hechthunter21 (29. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wer kann helfen in sachen tintenfische???????*

Wenn ich in Spanien  oder sonstwo 
mit der Harpune welche bekomme 
gehts immer so...

das Körperteil/Kopfteil 
einfach mit oder ohne Handschuhe auf links drehen im Wasser
so hab ich es vor mehr als 25 Jahren von den Span.Fischer gelernt ...

Zu dem Ausnehmen:
Einfach das Körperteil/Kopfteil einschneiden und Säubern so gut es geht...zum verwerten.Viele verwerten jedoch nur die Fangarme...
Die Fangarme werden nur gereinigt... 

Haben eine UNHEIMLICH lange Koch/bzw.Garzeit


Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch


----------



## ChristophL (29. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wer kann helfen in sachen tintenfische???????*

Man kann sie auch weichklopfen um die Garzeit zu verringern, habe ich in Griechenland so gelernt.

Einfach das (tote) Tier mit richtig Schmackes auf ne Steinplatte werfen, das macht man ~10min lang. Danach sind sie recht schnell gar (weich).

Das mit dem "Kopf auf links" drehen ist nen interessanter Tip, habe es immer so gelernt, dass das Tier durch nen Hirnstich getötet wird. Das "Halsumdrehen" klingt aber deutlich humaner !

Btw: Die Griechen haben die immer gegrillt, kann ich aber nicht empfehlen - ausser man will das als Köder nehmen (wird unglaublich zäh).

mfg
Christoph


----------



## Ansgar (29. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wer kann helfen in sachen tintenfische???????*

Moin,

was habt Ihr denn da fuer Tintenfische, dass die so eine unglaublich lange Garzeit haben?
Ich nehme vom Tintenfisch nur die 'Tube' (den Koerper), den Kopf benutze ich zum essen nicht. Nach dem Ausnehmen (wurde ja bereits beschrieben - Vorsicht vor dem Tintenbeutel, den man deutlich sehen kann) brate ich den Tintenfisch ca 10 Sekunden auf jeder Seite. Das wars. Braet man ihn laenger, wird er zaeh. 
Mariniert mit Zitronensaft und Knoblauch ist lecker...

Also, all the best
Ansgar

PS: Die humanste Art und Weise des toetens ist der Stich in den Nacken. Daraufhin aendert der Tintenfisch sofort die Farbe, wenn es richtig gemacht wird (er verliert die Farbe und wird weiss). Hals umdrehen ist nicht nur fragwuerdig sondern auch gefaehrlich - Tintenfische koennen einen mit dem Schnabe naemlich ganz schoen beissen...


----------



## chippog (8. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wer kann helfen in sachen tintenfische???????*

da ist ja ein hochinteressantes thema! wer weiss noch mehr? ich liebe tintenfisch, ob zäh oder zart, hauptsache frisch!!! chipp


----------



## Dorschi (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wer kann helfen in sachen tintenfische???????*

Ja bitte mehr zum Thema!
Z. B. Wie bekommen die Griechen den leckeren Oktapodakia- Salat hin?
Und wo gibt es den im großen Eimer?


----------



## Sockeye (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wer kann helfen in sachen tintenfische???????*

Bei der Zubereitung sollte man grundsätzlich zwischen dem Calamar und dem Octopus unterscheiden.

Vom Calamar kann die Tube und die Fangarme verwertet werden. Bei ihnen gilt grundsätlich eine äusserst kurze Garzeit liefert die zartesten Ergebnisse. Je länger, desto zäher wird das Ergebnis.

Auch die kleinen Sepia (sehen aus wie Baby Octopus) nur kurz garen.

Beim Octopus mit seinen dicken Fangarmen, können junge Exemplare durchaus ohne großartige Zeremonien (stundenlanges auf-Stein-klopfen, etc.) kurz gegrillt oder gebraten werden.
Große Octopus müssen weichgeklopft werden und dann lang gekocht.

Für den Octopus-Salat, die Arme in Salzwasser weichkochen und dann einfach mit Olivenöl, Knoblauch und Essig zubereiten.

Am einfachsten fängt man Octopusse bei Metro... |supergri

hier nun der Calamar und der Octopus


----------



## chippog (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wer kann helfen in sachen tintenfische???????*

gute tipps, sockeye!!!
weiss jemand von euch, wie allgemeingültig bei den acht- und zehnarmigen die regel ist, "je heller desto frischer!"? die weissen zehnarmigen calamares, die ich mir von den kanaren gefrohren mitgebracht hatte (eine fünf liter isolierbox habe ich eigentlich immer dabei  ), sollten zwar eigentlich als köder benutzt werden, endeten allerdings komplett in unseren bäuchen, welch ein genuss!!!!! ich habe mich jetzt noch nicht wieder richtig eingekriegt... chipp


----------



## the driller (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer kann helfen in sachen tintenfische???????*

moin,
hab mir vom spanier einen eingefr. pulpo geholt um das mal auszuprobieren.
hab ihn exact 22 min gekocht dann ziehen lassen in stücke geschnitten und mit knoblauch und gewürzen gebraten, mit wein abgelöscht.
die gäste haben die schüssel sogar ausgekratzt... mmhh muß wohl gut gewesen sein, echt lecker.

the driller


----------



## gorgie.melorgie (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer kann helfen in sachen tintenfische???????*

Hallo,

also ... das Weichklopfen muß sein, um die Schleimzellen zum Platzen zu bringen, die die Tierchen überall haben. Macht man das nicht, werden sie so zäh und da hilft dann auch langes garen nichts. Die zivilisierte Alternative dazu heißt 24h Tiefkühlen. Daher brauch ich mit einem im Supermarkt eingekauften, tiefgekühlten Pulpo nicht erst meine Küche zu putzen.

Und dann kann das Ding gegart werden. Kochen geht schneller, aber er verliert natürlich dabei auch Aroma. Daher empfielt sich braten mit Deckel bei kleinster Flamme, mit etwas Thymian und nach einer halben Stunde auch Zitrone. Nach einer Stunde habt ihr, was ihr dann gern für den Rest eures Lebens nur noch essen würdet.

Am besten schmeckt's natürlich, wenn er nicht aus dem Supermarkt kommt, sondern selbst per Hand gefangen wird. Den Körperbeutel dreht man um, damit man an die Innereien kommt. Sterben tut das Tier aber meines Wissens nach erst, wenn man dem die Kopfpartie zwischen den Augen durchtrennt. Da ist er relativ hart, kann man aber z.B. durchbeißen.


----------



## Brassenwürger (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer kann helfen in sachen tintenfische???????*

Habe in Australien mal gesehen, wie ein Angler seine Tintenfische in einen Jutesack gesteckt und dann minutenlang mit Karacho auf den Beton geballert hat. Die armen Tierchen müssen in dem Sack regelrecht explodiert sein, denn die Tinte ist über´n ganzen Steg gespritzt... Er sagte, die werden zart davon und er hat die ganze Sauerei nicht in der Küche! Ob das so richtig ist, na, ich weiß nicht...|kopfkrat 

Lecker sind sie aber:m


----------



## Hummer (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer kann helfen in sachen tintenfische???????*

Willkommen an Board, gorgie! :m

Interessante Neuigkeiten zu einem alten Thema. Dass mit dem Durchbeissen habe ich auch schon gehört, wird angeblich in Griechenland so praktiziert.

Petri

Hummer


----------



## bobbyboy (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer kann helfen in sachen tintenfische???????*



the driller schrieb:


> #c
> 
> Hallo erstmal,
> 
> ...


 
servus

na dann mal mein rezept zum tintifax

einfach nur innen und aussen salzen und frischen pfeffer dann mit paprikapulver und in mehl wennden (das mehl verhindert das zuviel flüssigkeit beim braten austritt und die tintis zu kochen und nicht gebraten werden) dann eine pfanne am bessten eine gusseiserne die hält die hitze am bessten mit rillen schön heiß werden lassen olivenöl hineingeben einige knoblauchzehen mit schale und die tintis kurz auf beiden seiten scharf anbraten,durch das mehl und dem paprikapulver bekommen sie eine schöne und knusprige farbe.aus der pfanne nehmen mit zitronenspalten und etwas frischen olivenöl beträufeln und genissen.dazu gibts eine leckeres weissbrot und fertig arbeit.

mfg. bob


----------



## Forellenhunter (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer kann helfen in sachen tintenfische???????*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> ...und dann minutenlang mit Karacho auf den Beton geballert hat....


So machen das die Kroaten, die Italiener und auch an der franz. Küste hab ich das so gesehen.
Grüße
FH


----------



## bobbyboy (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer kann helfen in sachen tintenfische???????*



Forellenhunter schrieb:


> So machen das die Kroaten, die Italiener und auch an der franz. Küste hab ich das so gesehen.
> Grüße
> FH


 
das stimmt, so aber sicher nicht mit einem tinti sondern mit dem octopus denn der tinti mit seinen max 10-20 zentimeter größe 
möchte ich sehen wie das einzeln auf einen stein geht ?

gruß bob


----------



## Forellenhunter (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer kann helfen in sachen tintenfische???????*



bobbyboy schrieb:


> das stimmt, so aber sicher nicht mit einem tinti sondern mit dem octopus denn der tinti mit seinen max 10-20 zentimeter größe
> möchte ich sehen wie das einzeln auf einen stein geht ?
> 
> gruß bob


 
Leider machen die das mit allem was die fangen, egal ob Tintenfisch, Oktopus oder Calamares...
Grüße
FH


----------

